# Chicago Area Show



## mikedore

MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY November 8th 2009
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS

OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
ADULTS $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE
100 TABLES OF HO, 1/32ND, AND 1/24TH
SCALE SLOT CARS AND ACCESSORIES

FLOOR RIGHT WILL BE AVAILABLE AT 8AM

PREVIOUS SHOWS HAVE HAD DEALERS FROM ACROSS THE US, ENGLAND, FRANCE, GERMANY AND THE FAR EAST

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR TABLE RESERVATION
CONTACT [email protected]
OR CALL 815-233-6541 
The Inn of Hammond (new name) has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall. The hotel address and phone number is: 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate
Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.
Name ___________________________________________________ 11/09 Pay-pal accepted
Address____________________________________________________ 
City _____________________________________St___ Zip __________________ 
NUMBER OF TABLES ___ @ $30.00 = ___________ ($35.00 after 10/30/09)
HELPER(S) _____ @ $10.00 = ___________ Total ___________ 
HELPERS NAME(S) 

We are updating the mail list please write me at the above address to remain on the list


----------



## A/FX Nut

Thanks for posting the show information Mike. I'm lookin forward to it. Randy.


----------



## Im Paul

yeah so am i randy,its a very good show.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey mike its me darrell swisher i have a new address its 5103 east lincoln hwy merrillville in 46410 but i got the flyer so see u at show later


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm curious, when is the spring Midwest Show?


----------



## mikedore

@020 shows are scheduled for March 21st and November 21st


----------



## NTxSlotCars

wish i could be there


----------



## brownie374

Just tell me what you want and send lots of cash!!


----------



## bearsox

Same weekend as autofest ?


----------



## mikedore

*Chicago show 2010*

I wish I could type
The schedule for the Midwest Slot Car Show for 2010 is March21st, 2010 and Nov 21st, 2010


mikedore said:


> @020 shows are scheduled for March 21st and November 21st


----------



## tomhocars

Bob Beers and I will be there.We'll try to bring Danny Esposito. Tom Stumpf


----------



## brownie374

Hey Tom we missed you and Bob at autofest I had cash for you I will save it for you in Nov.


----------



## mikedore

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there.We'll try to bring Danny Esposito. Tom Stumpf


I will offer a $1.00 for Danny


----------



## A/FX Nut

bearsox said:


> Same weekend as autofest ?


Yes, The same weekend.  I've mentioned this as a problem with Mark. But I understand the reasoning why it's going to be held that weekend. 
I'll be at the Autofest with the Road Course and Craig's Drag Strip or the Autoworld one if it comes out by then.

Randy.


----------



## fastlap

will be there for sure!!!

Gary Fast


----------



## speedbuggy

i should be there just hang out don't kno if any new cars are out been doing the R/C thing this summer


----------



## honda27

*slot car show*

Hello Race Fans Its Oct 2 Nd Its Only 37 Days Left To The Show It Will Be Here Very Soon I Will Be There With Brownie374 We Will Be Sharing A Table Please Stop By And Say Hi But I Have To Say Its Show Time Folks Later


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 26 More Days Til Show Hope To See All You Hobby Talkers There Stop By And Say Hello To Me And Brownie374 We Will Have A Table There Its Show Time Folks


----------



## bearsox

*Don't think i'll do it this time out guys but you all have a blast ! 

Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## SlotWagens.com

Super Coop and I should be there.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Show Is Only 17 Days Away Hope To See U All There Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Go Be There Later


----------



## tomhocars

mikedore said:


> I will offer a $1.00 for Danny


sold.he's all yours.


----------



## mikedore

I will accept delivery if he is FOB Highland IN


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Its Tuesday Oct 27 So Only 12 More Days Til Show Its Here I Will Be There With Brownie374 Were Sharing A Table Please All U Hobbie Talkers Stop By And Say Hello Well Its Show Time Folks 12 Days To Go Zoom We Go


----------



## motorcitytoyz

mikedore said:


> I will accept delivery if he is FOB Highland IN


Mike, I will help with the freight costs...will .50 cents help any? LOL


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Hello Slot Guys Its Thursday Oct 29 Only 10 More Days Til Show Well Its Show Time Folks See All U Hobbie Talkers There Zoom We Go


----------



## Im Paul

i cant wait for the show honda,i hope bob shows up with some of that vinyl stickerd stuff...priced fair.


----------



## Tycoarm

I'll be there again. I will be looking for some cars for HO and 1/32.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Me and a few friends will be there. I hope to have a few of my resin 57' Chevy Bel-Airs to sell. 

I have to go to surgery in a few hours to get a pin put in my broke finger. After that's done hopefully I can get some bodies done before the show.

Randy.


----------



## Im Paul

Tycoarm said:


> I'll be there again. I will be looking for some cars for HO and 1/32.


what h.o cars are you looking for?maybe i have a few on your tyco list??


----------



## Im Paul

i have a few things to sell that are doubles in my collection.anyone got a list of wants??

anyone???


----------



## honda27

*slot show*

Hello Its Tuesday Nov The 3 Rd The Show Is Only 5 Days Away And Coming Fast Will See All U Hobby Talkers At The Show Its To Bad Bob Beers And Tom Strump Will Not Be There But The Show Will Go On Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Go


----------



## SCJ

We are going, just bought a small collection of vintage big scale cars.........see everyone there!!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut

Im Paul said:


> i have a few things to sell that are doubles in my collection.anyone got a list of wants??
> 
> anyone???


I'm looking for; Racemasters SRT Ford GT
Runner Aurora Thunderjets
Release 6 Ultra-G Xtraction Corvettes
Any Auto World Ford GTs
Structures, Gas Station, Curved Bleachers, Covered Grandstands.
Thunderjet Original Aurora Hubs.
Junk Thunderjet Bodies.
Thunderjet Chrome and Glass for folling cars;
Camaro, Galixie, Lola GT, and Firebird.

I'll have some Autofest Cars to sell or trade, 
an Aurora Batmobile Thunderjet for sale only,
some resin cast 57' Bel-Airs for A/FX, Magna-Traction, Xtraction, and Tomy chassis. (limited supply)

Randy.


----------



## Tycoarm

Im Paul said:


> what h.o cars are you looking for?maybe i have a few on your tyco list??


Not looking for old stuff anymore, just some new one's. A S'cool bus, V'dub bus and some other's.


----------



## slotcasimation

I will be there. Pick up a bunch of tyco HO cars over the summer. See all you slot car nuts on Sunday.


----------



## Im Paul

Sorry guys i don't have any of that stuff.I got a few rare tyco cars that's for sale,a couple of paint masters and hand deco'ed stockers.


I was going to pull a few cars out of my personal collection to sell so i could gather up some cash to drop on Bob Beers table but i was told he is not showing up.Oh well.That isn't important anymore,i have a few other things to buy that is on my list.


----------



## Im Paul

slotcasimation said:


> I will be there. Pick up a bunch of tyco HO cars over the summer. See all you slot car nuts on Sunday.


TYCO? any 79 corvettes,vans or 57 chevys??


----------



## slotcasimation

I have ons crome van, no vetts or 57 chevys


----------



## Im Paul

the chrome van with flames? is it flawless? how much?


----------



## slotcasimation

The crome van is $10. I also have two 57 chevys red and blue for $20 each. I will be at tables 43 & 44 on the fare end of row two.


----------



## SCJ

Im Paul

Should I bring up one of those Tyco paintings for you...comming alone so I have the room this time?

LMK

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Im Paul

SCJ,i want to thank you for remembering me,It is people like you that make the hobby more enjoyable.


Again,thank you.

P.M sent.


----------



## shocker36

Ill be there


----------



## SCJ

See everyone tomorrow!




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Its Sat Nov 7 And I Have To Say Is The Show Is Here Its Show Time Folks See U At The Hotel And At The Show Its Show Time It S Here


----------



## ajd350

Sorry to say that I'll miss the show for only the second time ever. Pneumonia has me tied to this bed for now. Improvement is slow. I hope you all have a great show. Say hi to my wife and daughter at the food vendor table. Al DeYoung


----------



## wheelszk

honda27 said:


> Well Its Sat Nov 7 And I Have To Say Is The Show Is Here Its Show Time Folks See U At The Hotel And At The Show Its Show Time It S Here



Honda, 
I think you should stop holding your feelings in, and really tell us how you feel about this show :wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well It Sunday Nov The 8th Its 1;40 Am Here And Its Only 6.20 Mins Til Us Vendors Get To Set Up And Wheelszk Well I Think The Show Is A Hit I Like It Very Much Wish We Had More Of Them And Wish It Would Go Back To The Holiday Inn Well I Have To Say Is Its Show Time Folks


----------



## tomhocars

Have fun Honda.Wish we could be there.Tom Stumpf and the other guy.What's his name,Bob Beers.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just got off the phone with honda.. Apparently, Hilltop made the trip to the show safely, and had just left honda's table!!! Thanks for the update Darrell!!! :lol:


----------



## speedbuggy

i could'nt make the show this time things came up at the last min. i'l try and make the next show


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Let Just Say It Was A Very Good Show .again I Sold Alot Of Stuff And Bought Alot To. There Were Alot Of Good Deals There Today Hope To See U All On March 21 2010 ,131 Days Away Have A Nice Day


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just got off the phone with honda.. Apparently, Hilltop made the trip to the show safely, and had just left honda's table!!! Thanks for the update Darrell!!! :lol:


Yes I made it!!! Had a great time!!! Long drive, but worth it. There was too much stuff and I bought too much, wish I had bought more (just couldn't aford it)!!! Hey guys, I got to meet Honda and Brownie. Honda was going to take a picture but, you guessed it - NO CAMERA, what can I say. . Hope to make it back!!! ... RM


----------



## A/FX Nut

I must say when our group showed up 30 minutes after 10:00, it looked like a good turnout. I wished I could've afforded more. Picked up one of the Tomy SRT Ford GTs. I'm impressed with how low it sits to the track.

Purchased a Thunderjet Ford GT, Some Thunderjet parts, decent bodies from the Ostrums, and Thanks Jeff for the Vette bodies and Ultra-G Jeeps.

It'll be next November before I can make it back. 

Had a good time. Randy.


----------



## fastlap

*darn it!*

Well, I did not make it either. Came down to last minute things involving a house we are selling and needed to set my priorities. Darn it!

Nothing will hold me back from the March show.

Hey, I got a question. Did anyone see Mega-G rolling chassis being sold from the bigger vendors like Bud's, etc.?

Gar


----------



## bearsox

*Gar ,
while i too was not there ... i'm pretty sure Bud's also was not. If i recall correctly his newsletter said he was not attending any of the shows accept Parrsippany ? That said i too am curious about the loose rollers if anyone was selling em ? Also does anyone know if Bill (Bear6969) Overmeyer made it to the show this time out ? 

Thanks Bear:wave:*


----------



## fastesthoguy

Great show! Was great seeing all the goodies for sale. Picked up some great stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I didn't see any Mega rollers, only saw a few packaged cars, and they were the same flavor, asking 25.00 to 30.00 for those...But of course, there was a lot to see, may have just missed em...RM


----------



## slotcasimation

Great Show!!!!!!! This show is still the best slot car show in the country. It was great to see all the slot cars juckies who showed up. And like I always do. I buy more then I sold. Hey Honda how meny days untill the next show? See all you guys and gals in March.


----------



## tomhocars

Mike's show has always been a great show.Bob Beers and I wouldn't drive the 14 hours if it wasn't.Couldn't go this time.Had brain surgery the week before.Yes,it was exploratory.See you next time Mike and Lois.Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hope you are doing well Tom. I missed seeing you and Bob this time around. 

Randy.


----------



## mikedore

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone
We had a very sucessful show and a sell out
See you all in March
Tom and Bob 
you better make it or I'll have the boys for Jersey come see you.


----------



## honda27

*shows*

Hello Its Only 110 More Days Till The Next Show See U There.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello All Its Only 79 More Days Til Show Its Coming Fast Is Ev 1 Ready And Yes Bob Beers And Tom Will Be There Happy New Yr


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Only 74 More Day Til Show See U All There


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 66 More Days Till The Slotcar Show Its Getting Closer R U Ready I Am Hope U R Al 2 See U There


----------

